# Froschernährung



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe kürzlich von einer Bekannten erfahren, daß __ Frösche beim Schlucken die Augen schließen. Dabei sollen die Augen die Nahrung in den Magen drücken  . Stimmt das? Gilt das auch für __ Kröten?

Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Sebastian. Ja das stimmt, da __ Frösche kein Muskeln zum Schlucken haben, pressen sie die Augen nach innen, um so die Nahrung in den MAgen zu befördern.

Kennst Du " genial daneben" auf SAT 1? Da war diese Fragen vor einigen Wochen und ich was genauso überrascht wie Du - und da soll noch mal einer sagen, TV macht blöd  

Bei __ Kröten weiß ich es leider nicht

Liebe GRüße


Jürgen


----------

